# Velocidades de la turbina Interior de Split con Plaqueta Universal



## rosembel (Abr 1, 2013)

hola amigos del foro tengo un aire acondicionado split 12000btu 220v el cual tuve que cambiarle la targeta original porque se me daño por una universal. el fan de la consola es un motor de pulso ya que tien 6 cables 3 para conectar el motor y tres que son del variador, ya conecte el fan de la consola a la targeta a velocidad maxima porque no acepta variacion, se podra variar la velocidad conectandole un diodo y cual seria este y como se conectaria gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2013)

Un capacitor en serie (supongamos 6 uF) o un inductor de esos de los ventiladores tambien en serie.


----------



## rosembel (Abr 2, 2013)

hola amigo dos metros me podrias indicar como hacer el inductor gracias no tengo mucha experiencia en esto gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

Tenés tres opciones :

- Ponerle un capacitor (probá con 4 uF) en serie para una velocidad inferior.

- O con un inductor de los reguladores de velovidad de ventilador de techo :


----------



## rosembel (Abr 3, 2013)

hola amigo dosmetros me podria indicar como colocar el capacitor y de cuantos v seria gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2013)

Tanto el capacitor (de los que son para ventiladores ) como el inductor can en serie con la linea del ventilador.


----------



## rosembel (Abr 5, 2013)

hola amigo dosmetros gracias por tu explicacion solo queria saber de cuantos voltios ac es el condensador y donde va conectado en la targetan universal muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2013)

Pone una diagrama o una foto de como lo conectaste así te podemos ayudar mejor


----------



## rosembel (Abr 6, 2013)

esta es una imagen de como conecte el fan motor en la targeta universal la tengo en una sola velocidad ya que el motor es a pulso y la targeta es de 3 relex lo cual se unen para una sola velocidad la mas alta al cambiar con el control gracias si necesitan algo mas me dicen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Ni con lupa puedo leer eso


----------



## rosembel (Abr 6, 2013)

hola dosmetros por favor habra el link en el navegador que lo agrande un poco mas si no lo ve bien agrandelo con el mismo navegador firefox apretando la tecla control y rueda del raton tambien lo puede abri con windows gracias y disculpe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

En el cable de MED conectalo a través de un capacitor al aceite de 6 uF 400 V , y en el de LOW otro de 4 uF 400 V


----------



## rosembel (Abr 6, 2013)

tengo una duda despues que conecte los capacitores estos van unidos con el cable que va hacia el motor disculpa mi ignorancia podrias indicarme graficamente de antemano muchas gracias


----------

